# These dullards shifted about for an explanation



## Bakst

These dullards shifted about for some kind of explaination.

Qu'en pensez-vous si je traduis ainsi:

Ces lourdauds se sont mis en quête d'une explication.

Est-ce à peu près cela ?

Y a-t-il une traduction plus satisfaisante ?

Merci.


----------



## Bakst

To shift about for an explanation.

How to translate it (into French)?


----------



## PhilFrEn

Hi,

are you sure of your sentence, it doesn't sound very correct. Is it a slang or a "young" speeking?

I would hardly guess maybe: "demander des explications".


----------



## Bakst

Hi,
Maybe it's slang. You might be right. I think it's "chercher une explication".
Thanks.


----------



## gaer

PhilFrEn said:


> Hi,
> 
> are you sure of your sentence, it doesn't sound very correct. Is it a slang or a "young" speeking?
> 
> I would hardly guess maybe: "demander des explications".


I know nothing about how you would translate this into French, but I have a comment about the English:

"These dullards shifted about for some kind of explanation."

Something seems to be missing:

"These dullards shifted about while searching for some kind of explanation."

Then this might mean:

These idiots squirmed as they tried to come up with some kind of explaination.

Gaer


----------



## Bakst

Thanks, Gaer.
Roughly : those idiots tried rather hard to find an explanation ?


----------



## gaer

Bakst said:


> Thanks, Gaer.
> Roughly : those idiots tried rather hard to find an explanation ?


I think so!

I thought of another possibility.

"These idots figited around for an explanation"

This would be very "AE", and the meaning would be that they were extremely uncomfortable and could not hold still while trying to "think up" an explanation.

The more I think about it, the more I feel that the sentence might have the same structure and meaning in a "BE way".

Could you give us context, perhaps showing sentences that come before and after? And what is the source?

Gaer


----------



## Katemonster

To my (British) ears the original sounds perfectly correct, not slangy, and even rather nice ('dullards')
Afraid I can't really come up with a translation but the meaning is that these idiots were uncomfortable and thus they squirmed/fidgeted/shifted whilst casting around for an explanation

So, it is definitely *not*
_*"demander des explications".*_

I think* se sont mis en quête d'une explication*
is not too bad, though it would be good to somehow include the idea of them being uncomfortable


----------



## Katemonster

I've realised why it sounds good to my ears, and hard to tranlate.
Its because shift has a double meaning - both to _shift around_ (ie to squirm, expressing being uncomfortable) *and* to _make shift_ (ie to manage,muddle through, _se debrouiller_).

(Incidentally, the online dictionary on here is useless in its definitions for shift - it gives to make shift as _faire des roulements_, but that is to *work* shifts!)


----------



## Bakst

Thank you very much.
I am not a professional translator, but I am trying to translate a chapter of "The History of Britain Revealed", a book that will long be remembered.
The author is Michael John Harper (tough customer, as you see).
The excerpt is:
"The dullards in the Academy (the Académie Française in this case) have shifted about for some kind of explanation (not that any of them actually understand the problem in these terms). One that's punted around in a vague sort of way is to suppose that the evolution of today's Romance languages was by no means random or chaotic. It was _guided. _This kind of thing does occur in a modest kind of way; for example, the Académie Française itself tries to ensure that Modern French travels along a particular route rather than the way most modern languages move when left to their own devices, which is by the wholesale incorporation of English words and usages."


----------



## DeSica

Je propose: 

_Ces lourdauds se sont mis en frais de trouver de quelconques explications._

Qu'en dites-vous?


----------



## Bakst

Oui, cela reprend tout ce qui a été dit auparavant, et cela colle très bien avec mon texte. J'adopte le formule. Merci beaucoup.


----------



## zam

Autres possibilités:

se sont agités en tous sens pour trouver 
se sont employés frénétiquement à trouver 
se sont démenés comme de beaux diables pour trouver


----------



## Bakst

Thank you very, Zam. That's really much better (and a better French). I choose the third: "se sont démenés comme de beaux diables".


----------



## tristanleboss

As a native French, I advice you to use #2 ( se sont employés frénétiquement à trouver ) because I never heard the 2 others.


----------



## Bakst

Excusez-moi, mais les trois ptopositions me semblent être parfaitement correctes.


----------



## tristanleboss

Yes, but I never heard them  ... they can be correct but unused 

Opinion from other native ?


----------



## zam

tristanleboss said:


> As a native French, I advice you to use #2 ( se sont employés frénétiquement à trouver ) because *I never heard the 2 others*.
> 
> Yes but I never heard them... they can be correct but *unused*


 
They’re not exactly “unused” chez Google. 

se démener = 69 000 hits
comme un beau diable = 32 000 
s’agiter = 260 000 
en tous sens = 250 000
se démener comme un beau diable + declensions and variations (se/me/etc. démène/démenais/nait/naient/etc. de beaux, etc.) 
= well over 2 000 
s’agiter en tous sens + ditto as above = 1 000s

e.g


> Pendant que Ségolène fait l’ange, Sarkozy *se démène comme un beau diable*. Je ne suis pas non plus le seul à trouver à Nicolas Sarkozy un air un peu *... *www.fairelejour.org/article.php3?id_article=1256 - 16k –
> 
> Les arbres de tous les squares, avenues et jardins se *démenaient comme de beaux* *diables* pour regarnir leurs stocks de bourgeons, mais, engourdis encore par *... *mapage.noos.fr/gmurer0001/amants7.htm - 45k -
> 
> La FIAC *s’agite en tous sens*. Partout, la capitale se met en fête et s’associe à la manifestation, www.art-contemporain.com/magart/fiac_2005.htm -


 
I find it hard to believe that you’ve never come across “se démener comme un beau diable” or “s’agiter en tous sens”. 

You make it sound as though this is recondite and unheard-of french, when, in fact, this is standard french and these are commonly found phrases/sentences.

Even so, assuming that a particular turn of phrase _is_ extremely rare, that still doesn’t mean that one can dismiss it out of hand.

We’re not talking here of replacing a set phrase in english with its nearest equivalent in french; the “brief”, as it were, is that the french turns out to be as faithful to the original as possible. Wouldn’t you agree?

I fail to understand on what grounds you would reject sentences #1 and #3 in my post#13. Could you please provide an explanation?


----------



## clairet

gaer said:


> I know nothing about how you would translate this into French, but I have a comment about the English:
> 
> "These dullards shifted about for some kind of explanation."
> 
> Something seems to be missing:
> 
> "These dullards shifted about while searching for some kind of explanation."
> 
> Then this might mean:
> 
> These idiots squirmed as they tried to come up with some kind of explaination.
> 
> Gaer


 
I don't think there is anything wrong with the original (in fact it makes more sense than the interpretation).  To shift about for an explanation is a perfectly good English phrase meaning to try all sorts of approaches to find an explanation.


----------



## Gil

Bakst said:


> Excusez-moi, mais les trois ptopositions me semblent être parfaitement correctes.


Bien sûr.  Tout comme la tienne.
C'est la tienne (message #1) que je préfère.


----------



## Bakst

Ça, ça me fait vachement plaisir !


----------



## Bakst

Thank you, Tristan.


----------



## zam

Gil said:


> Bien sûr. Tout comme la tienne.
> C'est la tienne (message #1) que je préfère.


 
C’est une bonne traduction en effet mais il manque un petit quelque chose AMA dans « ils se sont mis en quête d’une explication ». 

Dans « shifted about » il y a une forte notion d’inconfort, de gêne, de « shuffle about » (back and forth) pour trouver quelque chose, une explication en l’occurence. Certains d'ailleurs ici l'ont relevé.

Or, « mis en quête » ne contient pas ce côté emprunté et presque désespéré dans la quête, et ne rend peut-être pas fidèlement ces efforts herculéens, presque « sisyphéens » pour aller pêcher une explication convaincante je ne sais où.

Car « for some kind of explanation » souligne presque que n’importe quelle explication ferait finalement l’affaire, du moment qu’on peut leur en remontrer, hein, peu importe d’où la vérité sort en fin de compte... 

D’ailleurs cette impression est renforcée par la phrase « one that's punted around in a vague sort of way is to suppose » qui indique que l’on avance une explication comme ça, un petit peu au petit bonheur la chance, mais qu’on est sûr de pas grand-chose finalement.


----------



## Bakst

Vous avez tout à fait raison.
Ce que veut dire l'auteur, semble-t-il, est que les académiciens se sont trouvés pris en défaut du fait de l'incohérence d'une certaine théorie (trop long à expliquer, désolé). Ils craignaient surtout que leur insuffisance n'aille éclater au grand jour. Il leur fallait coûte que coûte trouver quelque explication, au besoin spécieuse, pour garder la face. Mais, bien sûr, la chose n'était pas aisée. En outre, le risque était grand pour eux d'apparaître plus ridicules encore si leurs explications n'étaient pas suffisamment probantes.

Pour l'instant, j'ai en tête : se sont échinés à trouver une explication


----------



## Bakst

Je propose :
C'est tellement évident que même ces lourdauds de l'Académie se sont sentis obligés de trouver une explication. (This is so obvious that even the dullards in the Academy have shifted about for some kind of explanation)

C'est à mon avis ce que veut dire Harper. Tant pis si tout n'est pas dit. Si vous n'êtes pas d'accord, dites-le-moi. Merci.


----------



## zam

J’avais pensé au même genre de termes (s’efforcer, s’évertuer, etc.), mais les avais rejetés car, pour moi, ils sonnaient « trop » positifs par rapport à ton contexte (où l’auteur ne se gêne pas pour « allumer » les académiciens). 

Moi, j’aime bien « s’agiter » ici, parce que c’est très imagé et moqueur, on visualise bien tous ces gens un peu affolés et presque paniqués qui remuent ciel et terre pour arriver coûte que coûte à leurs fins. On devine la pagaille, la frénésie d’activités, la précipitation dans l’urgence. 

Le ton de l’auteur est trop négatif et persifleur par rapport à la série des « s’échiner » etc. qui elle est neutre et un peu terne à vrai dire. 



> (Petit Robert. S’agiter: se mouvoir, aller et venir en tous sens. Voir Bouger, se démener ; exemple « ne t’agite pas comme ça ». Voir S’exciter).


 
Si l’utilisation d’un verbe ne te convient pas, alors peut-être change d’approche et adopte une formule comme « branle-bas de combat » 



> Fig. Agitation vive et souvent désordonnée, dans la préparation de quelque opération. V. Bouleversement, remue-ménage


 

Un truc du style : 
« (Et là/Du coup/etc.) ce fut le branle-bas de combat dans les rangs des/de ces empotés de l’Académie pour… » ou mieux « chez ces empotés ».

AMA, « lourdaud » est quand même gentil pour « dullard » qui signifie :

(OED compact) A slow or stupid person 
(Cambridge) Old fashioned : a stupid person 
(Heinemann) A dull or stupid person
(Penguin) A stupid or insensitive person 
(M.W) A stupid of unimaginative person

Le Collins Robert propose « nullard », mais je vois plus “empoté” dans ton contexte, avec « ces » ça aurait plus de force qu’avec l’article, de cette manière tu contournerais le problème de « dullard » qui n’a pas vraiment d’équivalent en français, tu n’aurais pas à intensifier le qualificatif (un lourdaud/empoté n’est pas forcèment « stupide » ; bon, dans les faits oui souvent, mais pas dans le Petit Robert en tous les cas ! )

Faudrait voir ce qui précède (j’imagine que c’est par rapport à cela que tu as basé ta dernière suggestion dans le post#25)


----------



## Gil

Ma suggestion pour:
The dullards in the Academy

Ces ânes immortels...


----------



## zam

Gil said:


> Ma suggestion pour:
> The dullards in the Academy
> 
> Ces ânes immortels...


 
Oui,   ama.


----------



## Bakst

Merci à tous, vraiment. Je vous cite le passage :
"This is si obvious that even the dullards in the Academy (the Academie Française in this case) have shifted about for somme kind of explanation (not that any of them actually understand the problem in these terms). Onr that's punted around in a vague sort of way is to suppose tha


----------



## Bakst

Merci à tous, vraiment. Je vous cite le passage :
"This is so obvious that even the dullards in the Academy (the Academie Française in this case) have shifted about for some kind of explanation (not that any of them actually understand the problem in these terms). One that's punted around in a vague sort of way is to suppose that the evolution of today's Romance languages was by no means random or chaotic. It was guided."
Je joindrai ma traduction (in progress) tout à l'heure.


----------



## Bakst

Voici ma traduction (pour l'instant) :
"C'est tellement évident que même ces empotés de l'Académie (l'Académie française, pour le coup) se sont sentis crus de se fendre d'un semblant d'explication (ce qui ne veut pas dire que l'un quelconque d'entre eux ait réellement saisi le problème en ces termes). Une qui a été lancée un peu en aveugle est que l'évolution des langues romanes n'était aujourd'hui en aucun cas aléatoire ou anarchique. Elle serait guidée."

Une variante : à la place de "se fendre d'un semblant d'explication", j'hésite à mettre : "pondre un semblant d'explication".

Le livre s'appelle "The History of Britain Revealed". L'auteur en est Michael John Harper.


----------



## Bakst

J'ai fait quelques erreurs. Je corrige. Voici donc ma traduction actuelle :
"C'est tellement évident que même ces empotés de l'Académie (l'Académie française, pour le coup) se sont sentis obligés de se fendre d'un semblant d'explication (ce qui ne veut pas dire que l'un quelconque d'entre eux ait réellement saisi le problème en ces termes). Une qui a été lancée un peu en aveugle est que l'évolution des langues romanes n'est aujourd'hui en aucun cas aléatoire ou anarchique. Elle serait guidée."

Une variante : à la place de "se fendre d'un semblant d'explication", j'hésite à mettre : "nous pondre un genre d'explication".

Le livre s'appelle "The History of Britain Revealed". L'auteur en est Michael John Harper.


----------



## Tei Tetua

My feeling about this is that the original is quite subtle use of language and conveys a mood which isn't frenetic or agitated, even though _j'aime beaucoup l'idée des beaux diables._ It's more a notion of embarrasssment, that the poor dullards are wishing that the topic had never come up and are hoping someone else will deal with it. Clearing of throats, shuffling of stacks of papers, staring out of window etc. There ought to be some French equivalent, but I don't know it.


----------



## Bakst

"C'est tellement évident quemême ces empotés de l'Académie (l'Académie française, pour le coup) se sont démenés comme de beaux diables pour trouver une explication (ce qui ne veut pas dire que l'un quelconque d'entre eux ait réellement saisi le problème en ces termes). Une qui a été lancée un peu en aveugle est que l'évolution des langues romanes n'est aujourd'hui en aucun cas aléatoire ou anarchique. Elle serait guidée."


----------



## Bakst

"C'est tellement évident que même ces empotés de l'Académie (l'Académie française, pour le coup) se sont émus : il fallait coûte que coûte trouver une explication (ce qui ne veut pas dire que l'un quelconque d'entre eux ait réellement saisi le problème en ces termes), et une qui a été lancée un peu en aveugle était que l'évolution des langues romanes n'était aujourd'hui en aucun cas aléatoire ou anarchique. Elle était guidée."


----------



## Bakst

What a silence!


----------



## Bakst

C'est tellement flagrant que même ces empotés d'académiciens (ceux de l'Académie française, pour le coup) s’en sont aperçus. Ils se sont remués comme des beaux diables pour trouver une explication (non qu’aucun d'entre eux ait réellement compris le problème en ces termes). Une qui a été lancée, un peu en aveugle, est que l'évolution des langues romanes d’aujourd'hui n'est en rien aléatoire ou chaotique. Elle serait guidée. 

C'est un peu mieux, non ?


----------



## germinal

Bakst said:


> These dullards shifted about for some kind of explaination.
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous si je traduis ainsi:
> 
> Ces lourdauds se sont mis en quête d'une explication.
> 
> Est-ce à peu près cela ?
> 
> Y a-t-il une traduction plus satisfaisante ?
> 
> Merci.


 
Your original effort seems to me to be the nearest in meaning to the English. 

As someone pointed out above `shift` in this case means `to make shift` i.e. in this case - to take action to find (to search for) an explanation.

.


----------



## Bakst

Thank you, Germinal.


----------

